# Question for the guys about oral



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

Any of you guys NOT like to preform oral sex on your wife?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Hellz no!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i would rather do that than get it mahself


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder if the guys who don't like it, or are too lazy to get into it would reply....


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i wonder what their reason would be?

its too squishy
its too wet
i dont kiss your mouth, why would i kiss those lipz
it looks like its going to bite me


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I love cunnilingus....


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

I absolutely love giving oral!!!! Unfortunately I give lots more than I get...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I do know one guy who doesn`t do oral in any way shape or form.
Giving or receiving.

He`s the only guy I know of though.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Back when I had a wife I treated her like another food group.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I can see why some guys wouldn't like it (clearly I am not one of them):

1. Sometimes it can smell funky
2. Sometimes it can take a long time: numb tongue, sore jaw
3. You don't get any sexual pleasure out of it (if you don't get off making someone else get off)
4. Even the best have their off days, where you can spend a long time down there and it's just not gonna happen. She's frustrated, you're frustrated, your jaw hurts, your face smells...


That being said, I love it and don't understand why people like my wife don't want me down there every day.


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

It is one of my MOST favorite things to do!!!


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

drmmommy said:


> Any of you guys NOT like to preform oral sex on your wife?


Trick question for me. My wife has her ‘checklist’, so no I do not.

Her ‘checklist’ has her things: Showered, half a bottle of wine to relax, I’ve given her a back rub to relax her more. And she has my ‘checklist’ that is along the lines of do I deserve this ‘treat’... I don’t see it as a treat for me, I see it as a gift...

So no, I do not go down on my wife. It is not associated with “fun” in my mind. 

Now otoh, I do like going down on women if they are groomed, not ‘fishy’, and appreciate the gift... (Or I should say that what I believe about myself... I haven’t really had that opportunity in the last twenty or so)


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Love it,turns me on,could spend all day "down under" everyday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

COguy said:


> 3. You don't get any sexual pleasure out of it (if you don't get off making someone else get off)


Man I can't think of anything sexier than my wife getting off.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I was not comfortable receiving when my hubby and I first married... He wanted to do it to pleasure me, and because he found it arousing for himself. It took a lot of reassurance before it became a regular part of our love life.

When I was 7 months pregnant it stopped. I was devastated. But after the baby was born he picked up where he left off, and again tells me how much he loves and enjoys it. In fact, our love life is *just* oral at the moment - until I heal up and can better handle intercourse.

I actually like it like this. Its very intimate, and I'm sure he would agree. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Browncoat said:


> Man I can't think of anything sexier than my wife getting off.


Not everyone is a giver. I mean how many women hate giving BJs?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

If a man doesn't like it he ain't no man of mine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

one of life's great pleasures.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

COguy said:


> Not everyone is a giver. I mean how many women hate giving BJs?


I for one, LOVE giving my hubby BJs. I love hearing his breath, his moans, his exquisite pleasure - there is nothing hotter - except maybe when its my turn. 

He makes me feel good about doing it, he tells me how awesome I am at it, and he reciprocates in kind - with passion and intensity.

I wish the women who hated giving BJs could feel the way that women like myself do - that it's a positive, loving act. Why wouldn't you want to give pleasure to someone you love? :scratchhead:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

there was only one girl who I didn't like going down on and she had a strong smell. she went to the dr and got ck out they said somewomen smell stronger than others.
now even though I didn't enjoy the smell I still gave willing.

all the others smelled beautifull.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Miss it...


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

So my wife saw the gynecologist this morning... and they recommended coconut oil as a lubricant. Apparently depending on what you get it can have a nice smell/taste:

Coconut oil: The taste/smell issue

Maybe a thought if he has any objections about smell+taste.

I mean who doesn't like coconut?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I love going down but for me its all about making her cvm.

This can be problematic. All but two women I've gone down on have gotten off every time, but my wife could NEVER get off from oral. It was hugely frustrating. She would say she still wanted it, but only because she liked the attention/effort. She would say it feels nice but she never escalates. Meanwhile I had no interest in doing it because as far as I was concerned it was useless... not doing anything... not going anywhere... and I'd end up frustrated every time that this great thing that I KNOW works, doesn't work for her. I'd spend a ridiculous amount of time... 45 mins to an hour almost exclusively oral. I tried different ways of getting there, I tried having her watch porn while I'm down on her... she just can't get off from it. I've read almost every book on the subject - I should have a degree in cunnilingus. Eventually I stopped entirely.

Oddly enough, she had orgasms from intercourse most of the time.

One girlfriend I had warned me up front that she has never had an orgasm so I shouldn't be disappointed.

Sex is an odd thing.


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, and no.
Yes, if she's going to enjoy my talents and get turned on. Better if I can make her cum.
No, if she's going to complain, wiggle, laugh like I'm tickling her and refuse to kiss me when I'm done .
The biggest turn off is when she says I'm hurting her....IT'S A TOUNGE!!! I'm not going to bite her!! I have a bad habbit of going down there and spending too much time....like an hr and a half!! But it's what I like to do and I don't expect her to return the favor unless she wants to.
Mouse


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2009)

Personal Ratio in our Marriage is at least 10:1 (I go down on her ten times for every one she goes down on me). Used to frustrate me, but I like it.

Some things that are a turn off:

Smell: Lots of natural rinses, oils, lubes etc that can help with it. Wifey has more odor right before "happy time"

Hair: Too much hair CAN be a turnoff (but some guys prefer it), I like no hair at all, wifey was a competitive swimmer and thinks it's gross anyways.

Lack of Feedback: Girls if you feel at all comfortable, give your man some moans when he starts doing it right.

Girls who Expect an O: This is bad, my wifey compares recieving head to the most initmate massage ever. If she gets off then great, but it's only maybe 5% of the time.

Taste: Maybe less common, but some women have a slight metallic taste to them, strawberry lube fixes it.


On a weird personal note though, my wife was abused as a kid and has trouble with physical touch and gets anxiety. I sometimes put a blindfold on her and tell her to enjoy and not worry about feedback at all. I think she enjoys this the most of all, because then neither of us has ANY expectations. I happy to enjoy the giving all the time, and she enjoys the receiving.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

rider said:


> Girls who Expect an O: This is bad, my wifey compares recieving head to the most initmate massage ever. If she gets off then great, but it's only maybe 5% of the time.
> 
> On a weird personal note though, my wife was abused as a kid and has trouble with physical touch and gets anxiety. I sometimes put a blindfold on her and tell her to enjoy and not worry about feedback at all. I think she enjoys this the most of all, because then neither of us has ANY expectations. I happy to enjoy the giving all the time, and she enjoys the receiving.


My wife used to get anxious about it. She was O'ing about 60-75% of the time. But she would get so wrapped up in the O that she would get really frustrated if anything "broke her concentration". Like if I would move my tongue at all when she was building she would get frustrated and we could be at it for over an hour sometimes and get nothing.

So I told her one night, "I'm gonna do this my way, just sit back and relax, and don't tell me what to do." And I just did it my way, took my time, spent a lot more time licking around her clit and inside of her (which she normally tells me she doesn't like). I made sure I didn't rush, just did it comfortably. It was very relaxing FOR ME, and I did it in a way that I could have gone for hours, not worrying about sticking on one spot so she could have her O, or going fast enough for her to get off (which is really tiring on my tongue).

After a really solid warmup, I started to pick up the pace a little, and she squirted me like a fountain for a solid 30 seconds and was shivering and orgasming for what seemed like a few minutes.

Now I do that every time, and she hasn't not orgasmed since. The odd side effects are that it's much more enjoyable for me (my tongue rarely gets tired), and she seems to come much more quickly. Because I'm not licking as hard or fast, she can also have me stay down there for another round sometimes.

When I did it her way, I would basically play with her for a few minutes, and then she wanted me to start licking right on her clit hard and fast. This is the woman who hates foreplay....


----------



## harlisondavidly (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmmm. I remember dating a girl before I was married. I really liked going down on her. Not so my wife. I don't like the smell she has. Almost makes me want to puke. Well, my wife was previously married and the guy was a sex god, lots of different things they did. I'm a little boring. But in any case this has caused her to think I don't like her, don't find her attractive, etc. However to me it is very simple, I like a nicely groomed kitty that smells fresh. I guess a person can't really fix some things about themselves. So this is one big problem between us. We're still together but it adds to the drama that could spell the end eventually.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

drmmommy said:


> Any of you guys NOT like to preform oral sex on your wife?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a cousin who when we were much younger and just started to be sexually active would tell me he didn't really like giving oral nor receiving it. He thought it was dirty and demeaning. But that was awhile ago - maybe his attitude has changed. 
My wife actually doesn't mind giving, as long as I'm freshly showered, but isn't crazy about receiving it........ go figure.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

YinPrincess said:


> I for one, LOVE giving my hubby BJs. I love hearing his breath, his moans, his exquisite pleasure - there is nothing hotter - except maybe when its my turn.
> 
> He makes me feel good about doing it, he tells me how awesome I am at it, and he reciprocates in kind - with passion and intensity.
> 
> ...


Because you are secretly angry with them.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

I treat it like Christmas... Its better to give than receive.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i would rather do that than get it mahself


I'm with you bro. Making her happy is the most rewarding thing in the world to me.

I consider it an art form and I am an artist!!!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Butting in....so based on the fact that my hubs does it at lot (I love reading the men feedback on here) I can assume a he enjoys it b I do not smell bad c I do not taste bad....because he almost always does it at the very least to heat me up...but there have I seen been many women like me who have issues getting off like that...I have total of 3 times, all with him, once drunk. Advice for women on letting more loose in that area? At least now I can relax about b and c which honestly have gone thru my mind even frehly showered?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Butting in....so based on the fact that my hubs does it at lot (I love reading the men feedback on here) I can assume a he enjoys it b I do not smell bad c I do not taste bad....because he almost always does it at the very least to heat me up...but there have I seen been many women like me who have issues getting off like that...I have total of 3 times, all with him, once drunk. Advice for women on letting more loose in that area? At least now I can relax about b and c which honestly have gone thru my mind even frehly showered?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


if he is down there quite often, he also enjoys it and you are fine.

just relax and enjoy it.
since you have already had orgasms that way, now you can relax about it and just enjoy and you may find yourself having more.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Back when my 32 year old wife was more sexual I would do this as a regular form of foreplay. It was fun and I enjoyed it. Weird...she never even had that distinctive scent...which I don't mind.

I really dont get guys who dont do this. Lick dat clit dudes.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

YinPrincess said:


> I for one, LOVE giving my hubby BJs. I love hearing his breath, his moans, his exquisite pleasure - there is nothing hotter - except maybe when its my turn.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was reading a rape survivors forum and they had almost a similiar opinion I hadn't expected. It was the idea that you are completely in control of this other person and whether or not they'll be satisfied. You take pleasure in controling their level of pleasure.... It is one of the few sexual acts where you have complete control and the other is at your mercy... You have the sexual control to stop it, tease, taunt, drive to the edge then wait, etc...

I did find this new perspective helpful for me and my wife. We had both sort of looked at oral as beneficial only for the reciever. With the new outlook, it's mutually beneficial, rewarding, and adds a new level of fun.

Now if I can just get her to be less self-conscience about her junk down there, we can have real fun... hard to have fun when she's anxious and tense about her own body issues.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

One of my favorite things to do...at least when we used to have sex.


----------



## Helpme1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wife and I both love oral. Ill never forget the first night we were together. She tasted sooo amazing. We havent stopped in 16 yrs.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

:scratchhead:I thought cunnilingus was like bigfoot. I've heard about it, but have no proof it exists. Yes, I go downtown on my H, frequently. Trying to get him over some sort of mental block, but so far no go.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Shiksa said:


> :scratchhead:I thought cunnilingus was like bigfoot. I've heard about it, but have no proof it exists. Yes, I go downtown on my H, frequently. Trying to get him over some sort of mental block, but so far no go.


why do you do him? :scratchhead:
bigfoot can come over to the other side too ya know


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Shiksa said:


> :scratchhead:I thought cunnilingus was like bigfoot. I've heard about it, but have no proof it exists. Yes, I go downtown on my H, frequently. Trying to get him over some sort of mental block, but so far no go.


It exists. For me it's more like Saturday Morning Cartoons - a distant but fond memory!


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

We went through many years of zero sex. Bad years. Now, the last 6 months have been great. Putting myself out there and working and taking baby steps. Trying to set an example:smthumbup: He came close this am, but he fell off his bike sunday and couldn't find a good position that didn't hurt his scabby knee.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Shiksa said:


> We went through many years of zero sex. Bad years. Now, the last 6 months have been great. Putting myself out there and working and taking baby steps. Trying to set an example:smthumbup: He came close this am, but he fell off his bike sunday and couldn't find a good position that didn't hurt his scabby knee.


Maybe try it without the bike!!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Shiksa said:


> We went through many years of zero sex. Bad years. Now, the last 6 months have been great. Putting myself out there and working and taking baby steps. Trying to set an example:smthumbup: He came close this am, but he fell off his bike sunday and couldn't find a good position that didn't hurt his scabby knee.


how about one of my faves, and his knee CAN NOT be used as a silly excuse...
him on his back,
you squatting over his face and lay that beautiful flower right across his lips. and give a nice little grind every now and then.
just wipe his face with it.

mmmmm, yummy


----------



## Helpme1 (Apr 24, 2012)

2nd had a good thought. Try it.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I think we need cunnilingus with training wheels. Need to start out with an easy position. We will get there. Kind of funny that after 18 years of marriage, I feel like we are just starting out sexually. Its kinda fun exploring all over again.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Shiksa said:


> I think we need cunnilingus with training wheels. Need to start out with an easy position. We will get there. Kind of funny that after 18 years of marriage, I feel like we are just starting out sexually. Its kinda fun exploring all over again.


Great attitude. So easy to get frustrated - which just makes things worse.

Good luck...


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

COguy said:


> 4. Even the best have their off days, where you can spend a long time down there and it's just not gonna happen. She's frustrated, you're frustrated, your jaw hurts, your face smells...


OMG this is sooo funny (and true). "your face smells" I spit my drink out on this one. I can't stop laughing. My little girl keeps asking me "what are you laughing at daddy?" I keep saying "nothing sweetie". Thank you for this.

To answer the question, I love it. There are even times when I offer and she will tell me that she would just rather have sex, then we have sex and I can tell she's gotten hot and bothered by it. So i'll offer to go down on her after the fact. The thought of semen disgusts me so as long as she'll go wash off a little, I'm game. Never, NEVER leave your women wanting an orgasm without providing one.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife has long, smooth, divine legs, and as such it's difficult to not desire to go in between them during our sessions - on one condition -> As long as she teases me with them, which she has been doing so regularly lately

For me it takes more then a hot body to turn me on, which she has learnt


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Paulination said:


> OMG this is sooo funny (and true). "your face smells" I spit my drink out on this one. I can't stop laughing. My little girl keeps asking me "what are you laughing at daddy?" I keep saying "nothing sweetie". Thank you for this.
> 
> To answer the question, I love it. There are even times when I offer and she will tell me that she would just rather have sex, then we have sex and I can tell she's gotten hot and bothered by it. So i'll offer to go down on her after the fact. The thought of semen disgusts me so as long as she'll go wash off a little, I'm game. Never, NEVER leave your women wanting an orgasm without providing one.


I'm sporting a full on man beard right now, there's a permanent 'gina scent going on in there. There's a reason they call it a flavor saver.


----------



## seriously_yours (Apr 16, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> how about one of my faves, and his knee CAN NOT be used as a silly excuse...
> him on his back,
> you squatting over his face and lay that beautiful flower right across his lips. and give a nice little grind every now and then.
> just wipe his face with it.
> ...


Absolutely my favorite way to enjoy "downtown"
I love when my HotFloridaGirlfiend sits her yummy self right on me.
She thinks its uncomfortable for me, but I could lick and taste that all day.
'specially after sex, the combined taste and smell is amazing and makes me excited all over again


mmmmmm, yummy


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

damn i miss doing that, gotta find a willing subject. if for that only :/


----------

